# open wide



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

I used to be a gynecologist,i only do a little nowadays,just to keep my hand in.


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Mee too, if you find a wristwatch it's mine


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good one :lol: :lol:

And when he comes home from work his wife says .... "Did you have a good day at the orifice?"


----------



## Renton (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Chewi (Mar 7, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Vhaos (Jun 1, 2012)

:roll:


----------



## cutecub79 (May 27, 2013)

:lol:


----------

